# Presenting Photographs to Clients



## Paul G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there,

Could anyone advise on possible ways of presenting  a portfolio of wedding photographs to potential clients? I am new to wedding photography and appreciate the importance of professionally presenting photographs. Also could you inform me of suppliers of albums to present in?

Many thanks in advance for your help.

Paul
:thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2006)

Get a good quality leather portfolio book. Your local stationers should have some. Display a variety of printing techniques - some people like old-fashioned style sepia in an oval shape, whereas others want razor-sharp colour glossies. Print the pictures bigger than they are used to seeing: 8x12 or whatever as this instantly gives the professional look.

Ensure that you have acetate or whatever over the prints as they will get their grubby paws on them. Don't buy a book with white inserts for the same reason.

In summary, a nice leather album at your preferred large print size, with black or brown pages and a variety of prints with acetate covering them. It's a good idea to have about three books, detailing each of the types of shots - the group, the couple, the rings, the book signing, the church doorway, a cute bridesmaid... 

Don't forget diversity either - you won't make a wedding sale if there isn't someone from the potential customer's ethnic group in the portfolio.

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh, as you're in London, try Aspinalls (they're expensive)

http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/select_size.asp?CategoryID=11&RangeID=65&StyleID=197

If you're not up for spending that kind of money, then SnappySnaps has a good selection.

Rob


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd also consider presenting them the 'Products' that you are trying to sell. Say you are planning to include albums in your package, (after figuring out your preferred type of album(s) - Flushmount, Coffee table etc) you can have your portfolio in them. Let them actually _see/touch_ a sample of what they are paying for. 

The same goes with DVD Slideshow, if you are planning to include one. It is a very popular marketing tool. 

Some of the prominent/popular album companies:
GraphiStudio
Leather Craftsmen
Queensberry
La-Vie
AsukaBook


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 16, 2006)

When presenting, I show them a lot of things:
I come in with a pretty folder for them to keep.  Inside is my package pricing, my album and print pricing, a DVD slideshow, a contract with a self addressed envelope, and a questionaire.  I meet at a Starbucks or coffee house that is convenient for them to get to.  When they get there, I ask them what they would like to drink.  As I leave to get in line to purchase the drinks, I pull the questionaire out of the folder and give that to them as well as a pen with my company logo on it.  This serves three purposes....it helps get them into the "ether" by getting them into the wedding "moment".  It shows that I care enough to ask questions about the wedding, and it helps me down the line to remember the conversation.  It's a fairly short questionaire (2 pages) so they are normally done with it by the time I get back with the coffee.
I then show them my coffee table book sample. (A digital composite which I design).  It's very effective in setting a professional tone to the meeting, and is also included in my two more expensive packages which helps to sell those packages.
I then show them a nice album containing my favorite works.  This album has ALL 8x10 images.  I had started with smaller images, but people flipped through the album quickly.  With the larger prints, they linger on the photos.  When they finish with that, I explain that any photographer can show their best work, but how many show a full wedding that has been presented to a customer?  I pull out a proofbook, (also included in my highest end package) which shows every photo delivered to a customer, which can be quite impressive by the overall number of shots.
When they are done going through that, I go back to the pretty folder.  We discuss pricing, packages, options, albums and soforth.  I remove the contract, and start writing out what packages they like, what other services they might need, etc, and then figure in the 1/3rd retainer for those services.  If it's looking pretty positive, I ask them if they are ready to make their decision that day. (You would be surprised at the amount who take out the check book right then and there).  If they aren't ready because mom and dad aren't there, fiance isn't there, they have other photographer meetings, etc....I put everything including the pen into the folder, and give them it  to take home and ask if they have any questions for me.
If they haven't made a decision yet, they have a pretty folder that sits on their desk at home, with a pen they can use at work to remind them of me, and a DVD of my photos they can play over and over again.  It's a constant reminder of me.  Once they've come to a decision, they have my contract with a self addressed stamped envelope that makes it VERY easy to send me a check and reserve the date.
I've been in the wedding business for a whopping 3 months, and I've had (so far....crossing fingers) a 100 percent meeting/sign up ratio having already booked 19 weddings for the coming year.
Hope that helps and Good Luck to you!!!!!!
Cindy


----------



## Paul G (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, you have all given me so much to think about here, thanks for all your time in responding, this really is very helpful.

Best,
paul


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 16, 2006)

No problem Paul.  I started out here too.  If you need any help, I'm always here for you.  My direct e-mail is cindy@visionsinwhite.com.
Best to you!
Cindy


----------



## bethany138 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great info elsa!  Thanks!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 17, 2006)

Cindy - you rock the planet!  That info you gave me has really gotten me motivated now. :hail:


----------

